# Looking for a used P226 in SE Texas



## TAMUmpower (Mar 14, 2009)

Ive got the cash, but I havent located the gun. I'm in college station and have called around a few stores in San Antonio/Austin/Houston but havent found anything yet. Any help would be great

I would prefer a newer rail P226. It just needs to be within 3-4 hours driving distance to be practical.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

Buds Gun Shop has some CPO's right now


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Perhaps a WTB ad in the classified sections of various forums with your location/distance preference being mentioned.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Check Bud's, as mentioned, and also Gunbroker.com.


----------

